# Welding Plow Frame to the Truck



## elitelawnteam1 (Sep 25, 2011)

My boss bought an f250 for himself with a unimount on it already, and the mount was welded. Now he has welded a western mount onto the f150 I plow with. I told him it should've been bolted.

What are the chances of the welds breaking if I'm only doing standard 2 car driveways (NO COMMERCIAL) and I don't drive like a ****?

If you have a welded plow frame please post! I don't think welding it is a good idea at all


----------



## Plow More (May 26, 2009)

If it did not break on the previous owner I'd say you are good to go.

If the welds to crack id say grind them off the bolt them. 

Thats just me


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

IF it's already welded on it's to late to change it now. Did he install the bolts or just weld it? IF it was welded properly (proper prep, technique and placement, avoiding radius, etc) than you could be OK. Watch it but run it until the truck dies because it is there to stay now.


----------



## CS-LAWNSERVICE (Sep 3, 2011)

my bronco is welded and has been for 5 yiars with no issues but it was welded bh a welding shop was cheaper then buying the mount had it when i had a mount already 
]


----------



## NickT (Feb 1, 2011)

My mount is also welded, just keep an eye on it every time you wash the truck. I keep the welds painted and it has held up for 4 years now


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

It used to be common practice to weld mounts to the frame. The local fab shop told us "Your not supposed to do any welding to the frame."


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

Biggest problem is if you ever need to get it OFF the truck.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

The older the truck the more compaditable to welding it will be. Still even the older trucks require you avoid welding on the radius, to close to holes or edges nor between the front and rear suspension mounting points.


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

basher;1522738 said:


> The older the truck the more compaditable to welding it will be. Still even the older trucks require you avoid welding on the radius, to close to holes or edges nor between the front and rear suspension mounting points.


Basher, when you say welding on the radius, I am assuming you mean welding on the curved section of the c-channel, correct? Why not weld there?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

jb1390;1522777 said:


> Basher, when you say welding on the radius, I am assuming you mean welding on the curved section of the c-channel, correct?  Why not weld there?


Creates a stress raiser (a place where stress points converge) and inhibits motion leading to parent metal failure (cracks.) Same thing with welding to the edge, weld should stop just short of the edge.

Many truck frames carry a "do not weld on flanges" note for both this reason and they are only supported on one side. Welding mounts on trucks should be done by an experienced welder/installer. A lack of understanding the what, where, when and how of basic engineering/weld design and ignorance of the perimeters laid out in the manufacturers "body book" can lead to damage.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

I don't see any reason having a mount welded on would be a big deal. I had my 02 Yukon's and my 03 Tahoes frame adapted to accept an older style snoway mount that was off a pre 99 GM truck. It was as simple as welding a couple blocks to the bottom of the frame and drilling and tapping them to allow the bolts to come through. The biggest thing is, is to find someone who knows how to weld. I always use a welding/fab shop.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

basher;1522818 said:


> Welding mounts on trucks should be done by an experienced welder/installer. A lack of understanding the what, where, when and how of basic engineering/weld design and ignorance of the perimeters laid out in the manufacturers "body book" can lead to damage.





Plowtoy;1524729 said:


> The biggest thing is, is to find someone who knows how to weld. I always use a welding/fab shop.


:waving::waving:


----------



## elitelawnteam1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks guys, I really appreciate it. I'll post pics of it tomorrow. The only reason why I was hesitant was because when I was at the plow dealer he said I was the first person to tell him I was welding the mount to my truck and thought it was a terrible idea and that it won't last. I figure as long as it's welded right. (my mechanic is a decent welder) and everything is covered with spray-on bedliner to prevent corrosion, I should be okay.


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

Make sure everything is exactly the way you want it before you apply the bedliner. That stuff is not fun to get cleaned off enough to do more welding.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

elitelawnteam1;1525238 said:


> Thanks guys, I really appreciate it. I'll post pics of it tomorrow. The only reason why I was hesitant was because when I was at the plow dealer he said I was the first person to tell him I was welding the mount to my truck and thought it was a terrible idea and that it won't last. I figure as long as it's welded right. (my mechanic is a decent welder) and *everything is covered with spray-on bedliner to promote corrosion,* I should be okay.


FIFY.

There is no point welding anything onto the truck itself. There is NEVER a reason to do so. Welding it on is the LAZY approach. It doesn't make it stronger, at best it is equal (if done with perfect competence), at worst it could compromise your frame. Welding the plow mount onto the truck makes it impossible to remove and can make it difficult or impossible to service some parts of the vehicle.

I would only weld a plow mount on to a BEATER. As in, body panels flapping in the wind, no muffler, the kind of piece of junk that you wouldn't dare drive on the road, even if you did own it, have it registered, and have it insured.

If the plow mount doesn't fit without welding it on, weld against the mount until you make it into something that you CAN bolt on.

FWIW, I didn't even weld the plow mount onto my YJ. I modified/repaired the plow mount until I could correctly BOLT it on.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

elitelawnteam1;1525238 said:


> . I figure as long as it's welded right. (my mechanic is a decent welder) and everything is covered with spray-on bedliner to prevent corrosion, I should be okay.


Welding and knowiing where to weld are two differant issues.

I would never cover it in sprayliner. How the **** would you ever inspect the welds? You could have failure hiding under the plastic coat and never know it until you drove over the plow.


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

I have an awesome mechanic but if I was ever even considering welding a mount on my truck (which I never would) it would be going to a welding shop, some that specializes in welding. Not a mechanic that is decent. 

And with welding it on I assume you never plan on selling the truck.


----------



## OC&D (Dec 2, 2009)

I have a 2012 with a custom mount that's mainly welded, but also bolted. I don't expect any problems as the company that did it has been installing plows and truck equipment for like 50 years, in fact, they manufacture the plow and the mount I have.

As other's have said, you don't just willy-nilly get out the buzz box and start tacking on some steel to your frame, you really need to know what you're doing not to screw it up.


----------



## OldSchoolPSD (Oct 16, 2007)

One of mine is welded. They way the western mount requires you to swiss cheese up the frame on an OBS Ford, I'd say its a toss up on which is stronger.

If you are going to weld it, use low hydrogen rod (7018, 8018, ect.) and only weld on the face of the frame, not the flanges. MIG welding will be more prone to cracking (unless you use a high tensile dual shield setup or something... but if you have that setup you don't need my advise) Don't even think about doing it with a 110v machine, it will not get hot enough to produce a decent weld on material that thick. 

I cant speak for newer trucks but the upfitter guide for OBS Ford trucks states that you can weld to the frame as long as it it not on the radius or flanges, and it is not perpendicular (vertical) to the frame.


Hope I could help someone with that response. FWIW only one of mine is welded, and it pretty much only gets used to push snow. IMHO it's kind of hacky to do that to a nice truck.


----------

